# EASY cake recipe made by a "Sweet Genius" :)



## chefgemneye (Oct 9, 2011)

*Attention* This recipe is being shared to you by: the Winner of "Sweet Genius" season 2 "Plane Genius". Of course only on "Food Network[emoji]174[/emoji]" 

This cake recipe is my absolute favorite. and yess it only has FIVE ingredients:

7 eggs

1 1/4 cup granulated sugar

1 1/4 cup flour

1/3 cup melted butter

1/4 cup cocoa powder

1) Whip eggs and sugar until fluffy. should be a light yellow almost pale

2) add flour

3) add cocoa powder

4) add melted butter

5) pour in greased pan(cake) or sheet pan

6) Bake for 7 minutes on 325* degrees

7) rotate and bake for additional 5-7 minutes

8) check the middle with toothpick if its clean, remove

if not clean bake for additional 4 minutes (toothpick should have a few crumbs on)

9) let cool and decorate with your desired frosting

10) ENJOY!!


----------



## zoebisch (Apr 9, 2012)

How long and how aggressively do you run the mixer once you begin the dry additions? I am guessing it might not be terribly important with that much egg, but I thought I'd ask just to make sure I'm not missing something.  That looks simple and satisfying...my kind of dessert.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I really don't want frosting on my cake, thank you.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Can i have your frosting Phatch? 

I like white frosting on white cake and chocolate frosting on chocolate cake.  But I also like chocolate frosting on white cake.  And, sure, white frosting on chocolate cake.


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Since it's looks  like I can  have a choice here:

Can I PLEASE have Ice-Cream with mine ? And lots of it !


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

And I wonder if I can use this same recipe without the cocoa powder to make a nice yellow vanilla cake.

It should work if I add some pure vanilla flavoring ???


----------



## chefgemneye (Oct 9, 2011)

@zoebisch: that is a good question. Once the eggs/sugar are whipped and are a pale yellow and flffy. Turn the mixer down to low and add the flour a little at a time, just until all the flour in incorporated. I would remove from mixer and just fold in the mixture to get that last bit of flour that tends to get upside the bowls.

Thank-you for reviewing it and let me know how it goes if you try it. =)


----------



## chefgemneye (Oct 9, 2011)

@phatch: thats okay...its delicious without any frosting. Especially when it comes straight from the oven. I love warm cake!!!

@berndy: of course  you can have ice cream...why wouldnt you!? and yess....u can just substitute the cocoa powder with additional flour. and any flavoring (vanilla, almond, coconut) is perfect for this type of cake. I sometimes use vanilla beans! yummm! =)


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Aren't you misusing the term sabayon? Doesn't that have to be cooked to be sabayon. Sabayon isn't just whipping eggs and sugar.


----------



## chefgemneye (Oct 9, 2011)

@phatch: No i am not missing the term. But thank-you for pointing that out. I guess i will change the recipe to just a whipped eggs and sugar. =) works either way!


----------



## chefgemneye (Oct 9, 2011)

@siduri: haha...yess  you can have his frosting! =O lol...you like simple cake. But sometimes you'll switch it up? ha...thats cool


----------



## dougsusan (May 26, 2012)

This sounds like my kind of cake for a busy day.


----------



## chefgemneye (Oct 9, 2011)

pretty much ANY day! =)


----------



## chefgemneye (Oct 9, 2011)

Wow! All of these views AND no comments, no feedback, no nothing. Amazing!! Thanks guys


----------



## hrammes (Sep 28, 2012)

Not sure if I did something wrong, but my cake had to bake way longer than the instructions say. Any ideas as to what I may have done? I am a very novice baker.


----------



## khadijah (Oct 7, 2012)

ChefGemneye, do you use a full size cake pan for this? 9x13? Thanks!


----------



## tracy brown (Jul 11, 2012)

I am so going to try this recipe . I'm planning on frosting the cake, and toping it with edible image. Will let you know how it turned out!


----------



## rollinglegumes (Sep 3, 2012)

Isn't this a basic chocolate Geniose? The only recipe that I found even slightly forgiving of these involved tempering of the eggs during mixing. ( I tried 3 different recipes one day). I add 1/4 tsp of cream of tartar to stabilize the egg mixture during the folding of the other ingredients. Also this one tends to stick to the bottom of the pan, so I use parchment paper (cut to the shape of the bottom of the pan) that is heavily greased and lightly floured. The paper needs to be removed prior to cooling. This one is also great with liqueurs about 1/4 cup per layer or 1/2 cup for recipe (brushed on after cooled).


----------



## cruzzy (Oct 11, 2012)

i think this recipy is perfect, I would use it in the weekend

thank you

see you soon


----------



## kita pearl (Oct 26, 2012)

hey i was wondering how big is this cake once cooked?


----------



## chefgemneye (Oct 9, 2011)

hello everyone, thanks you for your comments, To answer your questions

@HRammes: i use a basic sheet pan. i use parchment & i also spray as well. Im not sure what kind of pan you use put a full size sheet pan works the best. This way you can cut the size round you need for your cake.

@Kadijah: No, i use a full size sheet pan or used for cupcakes. If using a 9x13 cake pan i would use a 3 or 4 and distribute the batter evenly when making a layered cake. Or you can always half the recipe. The batter rises quite a bit, so it should come out very moist and light.


----------

